# Knit Hat "Juliana"



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

Here is my new hat pattern "Juliana". 

This cute hat is made in the round and does not have a seam. The motif on the side of the hat is created with simple cables. The beads are sewn to the finished hat.

The pattern is available in two sizes: toddler and child/adult.

Toddler: to fit a child with head circumference of 18"-20"
Child - Adult: to fit a child or an average lady with head circumference of 21"-23"
Hat Height: 7"- 7.25" (8")

Yarn used: #4 medium worsted (10 ply)
Gauge: 4 sts per 1" in stockinette stitch

The pattern is on sale for $1.99 till Wednesday, August 16 (regular price is $2.99).

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-juliana


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

I really like this pattern. Just purchased it from Ravelry. Thank you for offering this pattern at a reduced price. Plan to make a hat for 4 yr old GD and one for 12 yr old GD .


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Very nice hat. The beads really set it off.


----------



## Barrbelle (Oct 29, 2011)

On my way to purchase this pattern too! Love all your patterns; looking forward to trying my hand at adding beads to a project. Rolled brim is really cute. I know the directions will be well written and easy to follow, as they always are. Thanks for offering the discount on the new pattern.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

So lovely. Your designs always inspire me to "get to knitting."


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

just purchased this pattern for my granddaughter. . . she loves hats and this one is so pretty with the beaded accent.. . . thanks for offering it at a reduced price!!!!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for your lovely comments, ladies! Your support is very inspiring!  A huge THANK YOU to Everybody who has purchased this pattern, I hope you will enjoy it. It's very simple to knit, and looks very pretty!


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

Another beautiful hat!
the beads are a wonderful addition, a bit of bling in a winter hat could be just the thing my grand-daughter just has to have! 
I can't wait to knit it, your patterns are a delight to knit, not only lovely design but easy to knit because of your clear directions -
thank you!
:sm17:


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOh I scooted right over to Ravelry as I had to purchase this one right away. I love the bead embellishment- and well written pattern. Thank you for the discount today, too! :sm24: These will be a good seller for our Fall Festival at church.....I can tell. :sm17:


----------



## RaeJerrel (Nov 2, 2011)

Just purchased - have a couple granddaughters who will enjoy receiving this hat. Thank you for the discount today.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

Just purchased. Want to make for a friend for the holidays.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much again, Everybody! I'm happy you like my "Juliana" hat. Happy knitting!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Just purchased - Thank you so much


----------



## looseille (Oct 30, 2015)

Love your hat, just had to buy it. Thank you for sharing your skill


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

looseille said:


> Love your hat, just had to buy it. Thank you for sharing your skill


Thank you so much, Looseille! Enjoy it!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------

